# Protector contra cortos



## nandezfox (Jun 15, 2006)

8) Hola
Alguien me puede facilitar un circuito para evitar que la salida de un amplificador no se queme cuando ocurra un cortocircuito,
ya que quiero ponerlo en el amplificador que estoy diseñando,


 de antemano gracias


----------



## Ivan N. (Jun 15, 2006)

Bueno los circuitos dependen de donde lo quieras poner... a la alimentacion del amplificador? en las salidas? Queres que te limite la corriente a una corriente maxima dada? O preferis que la si la corriente es mayor que X corriente el circuito se desconecte y quede desconectado hasta que pulses un pelsador?
Por lo q supongo, si es nada mas que para que no se queme el amplificador si pones en corto los parlantes lo podes poner en la salida. Y en ese caso te recomendaria un limitador de corriente a transistores. Te adjunto un circuito de ejemplo que es para una corriente de 0.75A. Que hace este circuito? Bueno cuando pasa mas corriente de la que deseamos por una Rs de potencia, la base emisor del transistor se polariza impidiendo que circule mas corriente por la Rs, en el ejemplo la Rs es la de 0.8. La corriente maxima estara dada por lo siguiente: Im=Vbe/Rs. Pero bueno empecemos desde el principio:

Necesitas saber la potencia real que es capaz de dar tu amplificador y sobre que carga. Para ver la potencia te recomendaria que no te guies por datos del fabricante y si lo fabricaste vos podes guiarte por lo que dice la hoja de datos de tu integrado pero hasta por ahi nomas. De todas maneras lo mejor que podés hacer es medir con osciloscopio la tensión pico que es capaz de dar tu amplificador, pero bueno si no te queda otra que calcularla segun la potencia acá vamos:

Aplicando ley de ohm: P=U . I , que es lo mismo que : P= V^2/R , en donde R es la impedancia del parlante al que le suministras la potencia, despejando quedaría que: V= (P . R)^0.5 (o sea la raiz cuadrada de P por R). Este valor se multiplica por 1,41 (o raiz de 2): Vmax=V . 1.41
Bien con eso ya tenes la tensión pico que tira tu amplificador. Con ésto podemos calcular la Imax: Imax=Vmax/R
Teniendo al Imax podemos calcular la Rs: Rs=Vbe/Imax , tené en cuenta que te van a  dar valores muy pequeños de resistencia y la potencia de la Rs: Rs=Vbe . Imax

Bueno ahora que ya calculamos Rs pasemos a los transistores: el transistor cuya base emisor colocamos en paralelo con Rs puede ser tranquilamente un BC548 como en el ejemplo independientemente de la potencia que entregue el amplificador. En cambio el otro transistor es el problemático, por el pasará toda la corriente que pase por Rs, por lo que tendra que ser un transistor de potencia que pueda manejar ésta corriente. Ademas en el momento que se cortocircuite una de las salidas la Imax sera constante y entre extremos de este transistor caerá ya que : Vce=Vp-Vbe, al multiplicar esto por la Imax dará la potencia total que debe poder manejar el transistor, por lo que tenés que elegir el transistor en función de la Imax y de la Vce máxima del mismo, ademas tenés que tener en cuenta la potencia máxima que pueda disipar, sin lugar a dudas vas a tener que montarlo sobre un disipador con buena ventilación forzada, en el caso de que tu amplificador sea de una potencia considerable.
Bueno cualquier cosa que no se entienda decime y trato de explicarlo mejor . Pero de nuevo te recalco que lo mejor es que midas la Vp que entrega tu amplificador y no le creas absolutamente anda al fabricante

DD Me olvide de explicar como conectarlo! Aunque no es muy dificil aca vamos:
En lugar de conectar el colector del transistor de potencia a Vcc hay que conectarlo a la salida del amplificador y el emisor del transistor de baja potencia se conecta al parlante. Por cierto la resistencia de 470 Ohms es para polarizar el transistor de potencia y debe ir conectada a la alimentación del amplificador.


----------



## omfreg (Jun 16, 2006)

Hola ivan, has pensado en colocar un fusible a la salida de la etapa?

Esa solucion no es de las mejores, ciertamente, pero yo la he visto en bastantes libros de amplificador de potencia, colocar un fusible a la salida del amplificador.

Mientras te muevas dentro de las potencias que el fusible puede aguantar no habra ningun problema, pero cuando hay un cortocircuito la intensidad y la tension suben a lo bestia si no hay nada que lo frene. Colocar el fusible puede servir para frenar eso, y es una solucion que no requiere excesivo montaje.

espero haberte ayudad

un saludo


----------



## Ivan N. (Jun 17, 2006)

Sip, puedes poner un fusible. Pero tendrias que cambiarlo cada vez que se queme... y ademas tenes que asegurarte que la corriente pico no queme el fusible, que el fusible se queme antes que el amplificador y otras cosas mas. Pero con el circuito anterior te aseguras que en ingun momento la corriente max sea mas de la que puede dar el amplificador y lo armas una vez y listo, no es necesario andar desarmando todo cada vez que se pongan en corto las salidas. Imaginate si es un equipo de audio para un pub o un boliche y sin querer s epone en corto una salida. Tenes q desarmar todo el equipo para poder cambiar el fusible y ademas tenes q tener el fusible en cuestion! Te aseguro q si te llega a pasar eso, los dueños del lugar te van a querer matar  Yni hablar si no tenes el fusible para cambiarle! Ahi probablemente te quedas sin trabajo . Por eso con un poco mas de inversion te aseguras de que eso no pueda pasar nunca.
Yo en lo personal tengo un amplificador de unos 120W q lo tengo para uso personal, y no le puse ni fusible (bhaa en realidad tiene las fusileras pero adentro tiene un par de puentes... un dia se quemaron por q le di mucha Vin y me calente y los puente DD), ni proteccion ni nada y nunca he tenido problemas... (tambien depende de quien lo vaya a manejar...)
En fin un fusible tambien es valido dependiendo de para que tengas pensado usar el equipo... En mi opinion nunca se los pondria ya q es molesto y tedioso


----------



## broka (Dic 25, 2006)

bueno , alfin encontre este topic, bueno en fin..lo quier quiero saber, eque necesito un diagrama para la proteccion de parlantes, para que no se me queme el amplificador , es decir cuando ponga en corto las salidas de audio, quiero que este no se queme, 
mira tengo 2 amplificador...
uno que es de 200 W rms y entrega mas menos una corriente por llas salidas de 28 volts en AC...(obvio si es amplificador), y tengo otro de 820 Watss en RMS y a ambos les quiero poner proteccion, bueno te adjunto el eskema del amplificador de 200 W rms saludos


----------



## Ivan N. (Dic 26, 2006)

Hola broka! En el circuito que adjuntaste veo que en la salida del STK tenes una resistencia de 4.7 ohms en serie con la RL. En mi opinion lo que yo haria seria ver bien que tensión cae en esa resistencia a maxima potencia (que deberia ser la corriente pico maxima que puede dar el integrado multiplicado por la resistencia de 4.7 en paralelo con la impedancia de la bobina en funcion de la frecuancia de reiteracion de los picos maxima que soporta el integrado) si podes conseguir un osciloscopio te diria que la midas directamente en funcionamiento, que es mucho mas facil . Supongamos que la tension pico que cae en esa resistencia es de 100mv, sacas dos cables de los bornes de esa resistencia y lo mandas a otra plaqueta adonde iria un amplificador diferencial de ganancia x, cuya salida la comparas con un operacional como comparador con una referencia fija, tal que si la tension en la salida del diferencial es mayor a la referencia te polariza un transistor que conmute un rele conectado entre la salida de la placa de 200W y el parlante. Por lo que con 2 amplificador operacionales, algunas resistencias, un transistor y un rele estarias teniendo una proteccion contra cortos de todo lo que le cargues al amplificador.
Si te gusta la idea decime que te doy una mano con el circuito y te doy algun ejemplo mas concreto de como seria la parte de los calculos.


----------



## broka (Dic 26, 2006)

Mira, estoy terminando de fabricar una bobina de 8 ohms para el RL de la salida del  STK, bueno voy a hacer las pruebas que me dijiste, porque veo algo complicado conseguirme un osciloscopio, y bueno te diré el voltaje que tiene esa resistencia de 4.7 y el voltaje pico del integrado.

Bueno compadre te relato que terminé de fabricar mi carga fantasma ,  ya que no tengo parlantes de 200 rms, pues la carga fantasma resultó todo un EXITO, hasta yo mismo me asombré del voltaje real y el amperaje que circulaba por la salida de éste amplificador, pues mira , por la salida de éste amplificador logré un voltaje pico en VRMS de 40.8 Volts con un amperaje máximo de 2.09 Amperes, pues ya que puse todos los niveles de volumen al máximo, mas adelante te cuento de que se trata ésta fabulosa carga fantasma y fabricada caseramente, saludos.


----------



## BUSHELL (Abr 28, 2008)

Aunque ya hace tiempo éste hilo no se mueve....Aquí se habla algo similar.

amplificador 200W

Y el famoso Rod Elliot, tiene éste apunte:

http://sound.westhost.com/vi.htm

Bueno...pero en verdad...¿Alguien tiene un circuito que proteja un amplificador cuando por alguna razón fortuita (incluyendo manos criminales), se cortocircuite la salida, es decir, hayan cero ohmios?

Lo encontré! Es una pagina belga bastante interesante...

http://users.swing.be/edwinpaij/short_circuit_protection.htm


----------



## eb7ctx (May 14, 2008)

Buenas, pues yo pienso que un fusible retardado de 2,5 A va de fabula en este asunto, a raíz de los datos que has dado de Amp. max. en carga


----------



## djleo (Jun 5, 2009)

Ivan N. dijo:
			
		

> DD Me olvide de explicar como conectarlo! Aunque no es muy dificil aca vamos:
> En lugar de conectar el colector del transistor de potencia a Vcc hay q conectarlo a la salida del amplificador y el emisor del transistor de baja potencia se conecta al parlante. Por cierto la resistencia de 470ohms es para polarizar el transistor de potencia y debe ir conectada a la alimentacion del amplificador.



podras hacer un diagrama dibujado aunque sea en paint por favor, no logre entenderlo del todo.
r2 y r3 que valor son? Gracias!


----------



## tarca (Oct 8, 2009)

Hola *broka* podrias contar como armaste la carga?


----------



## tinch06 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hola
Si tengo la proteccion con el bc548 es necesario el fusible a la entrada antes del trafo. En mi caso es una fuente no un amplificador


----------



## emurriper (Feb 16, 2010)

Hola a todos, disculpen la demora es que ando ocupado en mi trabajo pero ahi les mando el circuito. La resolución no está muy buena pero se entienden todos los componentes.

Chau


----------



## cryingwolf (Feb 22, 2010)

exelente, pero..... como funciona? no tiene ninguna calibracion. eso es raro.

despues... esta claro cual es la entrada y la alimentacion de +12v, pero la salida no se porque esta asi.

si pudieras explicarlo un poquito.. o si lo armaste contar como funciona te lo agradeceria


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 22, 2010)

Ese esquema corresponde a una protección por de tensión continua sobre la salida a parlantes, o sea "corta" cuando detecta mas de 0,7Vcc en la salida del amplificador.
Se emplea para proteger a los parlantes ante la posibilidad de que un transistor de salida se ponga en "Corto", en cuyo caso comunicaría la salida a parlante directo con alguna de las ramas de la fuente de alimentación.


----------



## emurriper (Feb 24, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ese esquema corresponde a una protección por de tensión continua sobre la salida a parlantes, o sea "corta" cuando detecta mas de 0,7Vcc en la salida del amplificador.
> Se emplea para proteger a los parlantes ante la posibilidad de que un transistor de salida se ponga en "Corto", en cuyo caso comunicaría la salida a parlante directo con alguna de las ramas de la fuente de alimentación.



Con respecto al conector es un speakon o neutrik, por lo menos asi lo llaman en Colombia. Simplemente 1+ es el positivo de una de las salidas del amplificador y 2+ es la otra. 1- y 2- son las masas que en el caso de amplificadores a transistores es la misma. Gracias amigo Fogonazo por la data.

Disculpen pero retiro lo dicho con respecto a 2+ y 2-. lo otro si está bien, me confundí y estoy navegando desde mi n95, en fin mañana lo aclaro mejor.

Cómo explicaba, en los amplificadores como Qsc, Mackie, Peavey entre otros, las salidas de potencia son con conectores Speakon, los cuales tienen una nomenclatura de 1+, 1- y 2+, 2- por conector, es decir, que en cada conector aparecen estos numeros. En realidad nunca he usado ni 2+ ni 2-, ni se para que sirven ya que el positivo de la salida left es 1+ con su masa de 1- y el positivo de la salida right es 1+ con su masa 1-, en cada conector. Si alguien sabe para que son 2+ y 2- en los speakon de salida, le agradecería.
Y con respecto a como me ha ido con el circuito, pues muy bien, en los peores casos se me quema solo un transistor de salida y estoy siendo pesimista. Animense Chau


----------

